# Gentoo als Video Recorder mit xvid HQ! (German)

## OnoSendai

Hi

Dieser Artikel zeigt, wie man mit Hilfe eines einfachen bash Skripts einen leistungsfähigen Videorecorder baut.

Vorbemerkung:

Die Skripte prüfen nicht die übergebenen Parameter. Das kann unter Umständen zu Problemen führen..  :Wink: 

Außerdem ist darauf zu achten, das avi Dateien nicht grösser als 2 GB werden sollten.

Und natürlich übernehme ich keine Garantie für Nicht und/oder Fehlfunktion... *g*

Zur Performance:

Auf meinem Athlon XP 2600+ läuft das ganze mit einer CPU - Auslastung von 60%.

Hier die Performance Schrauben, an denen man drehen kann:

-xvidencopts bitrate=2000:me_quality=6:4mv

me_quality=6 runtersetzen.

4mv weglassen.

-tv width=768:height=576

Eigentliche Bildgrösse wählen.

-vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6

Statt hqdn3d denoise3d verwenden oder weglassen.

scale=480:360 weglassen falls eigentliche Bildgrösse über width=768:height=576 gewählt.

Schlimmstenfalls pp=lb:a/dr:a weglassen (deinterlacer)

Für weiter Optionen:

```
# man mencoder
```

Vorraussetzungen:

Funktionierende TV Karte (z.B. Hauppauge Win TV PCI).

Schneller Computer.

Freier Speicher auf der Festplatte.

Es darf kein Sound Deamon laufen (weder arts noch esd oder sonstiges.)

Audiomixer muss richtig eingestellt sein. ( Also Aufnahme von dem Kanal, der den Ton der TV Karte regelt. )

Home Verzeichniss vorbereiten:

Verzeichniss record anlegen:

```
# mkdir ~/record
```

Einfaches Instant Record Skript

```

#!/bin/bash

#

# Dieses Skript nimmt mit dem mencoder das aktuelle Fernsehprogramm auf

# Als Parameter muss die Länge der Aufnahme angegeben werden:

# z.B.: 56 oder 01:10:20 oder 100mb

mencoder tv:// -endpos $1 -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:brightness=-10:contrast=0:hue=0:saturation=10:width=768:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1 -o ~/record/tv-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000:me_quality=6:4mv -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3
```

Das Skript einfach als "rec" speichern und ausfürbar machen:

```
# chmod u+x rec
```

Dann nach /usr/local/bin kopieren:

```
# su

# cp rec /usr/local/bin/
```

Nun kann das Skript gestartet werden:

z.B.

```
# rec 00:10:00 
```

um 10 Minuten aufzunehmen

oder

```
# rec 100mb 
```

um 100 Mega Byte aufzunehmen.

Das Skript lässt sich auch hervorragend als Menüpunkt in den wm oder das de integrieren:

"instant record 10 Minuten" oder so, falls es mal schnell gehen muss..  :Wink: 

Wenn das Funktioniert:

Manuelles Videorekorder Skript

atd:

at installieren:

```
# su

# emerge at
```

at einrichten:

```
# su

# touch /etc/at/at.allow

# vi /etc/at/at.allow
```

in /etc/at/at.allow die Usernamen und Gruppen eintragen, die at benutzen dürfen:

```
<username>

users
```

at starten:

```
# su

# /etc/init.d/atd start
```

at automatisch starten:

```
# su

# rc-update add atd default
```

Nun das Skript:

```

#!/bin/bash                     

# Manuelles vcr Skript fur mencoder und at

                                

# Programmliste ausgeben:       

clear                           

echo "Programme:"               

echo ""                         

echo "    1  ARD"               

echo "    2  ZDF"               

echo "    3  WDR"               

echo "    4  RTL"               

echo "    5  RTL 2"             

echo "    6  SAT 1"             

echo "    7  Pro 7"             

echo "    8  nrw"               

echo "    9  VOX"               

echo "   10  Kabel 1"           

echo ""                         

echo "   11  Phoenix"           

echo "   12  3sat"              

echo "   13  arte"              

echo "   14  NDR"               

echo "   15  RP"

echo "   16  BR"

echo "   17  mdr"

echo "   18  SuperRTL"

echo ""

echo "   19  onyx.tv"

echo "   20  MTV"

echo "   21  VIVA"

echo "   22  VIVA 2"

echo "   23  BBC World"

echo "   24  N24"

echo "   25  CNN"

echo "   26  NBC"

echo ""

echo "   27  DSF"

echo "   28  Eurosport"

echo "   29  XXP"

echo "   30  TV5"

echo "   31  NLtv"

echo "   32  Tele5"

echo ""

echo "Programm eingeben ==> "

# Programm waelen

read iprogramm

# Programmeingabe auswerten

case $iprogramm in

        1)programm=$(echo "E10");break;;

        2)programm=$(echo "E8");break;;

        3)programm=$(echo "S35");break;;

        4)programm=$(echo "E11");break;;

        5)programm=$(echo "SE15");break;;

        6)programm=$(echo "E11");break;;

        7)programm=$(echo "SE20");break;;

        8)programm=$(echo "SE9");break;;

        9)programm=$(echo "E9");break;;

        10)programm=$(echo "28");break;;

        11)programm=$(echo "SE19");break;;

        12)programm=$(echo "E10");break;;

        13)programm=$(echo "SE5");break;;

        14)programm=$(echo "E5");break;;

        15)programm=$(echo "E3");break;;

        16)programm=$(echo "SE14");break;;

        17)programm=$(echo "S21");break;;

        18)programm=$(echo "E6");break;;

        19)programm=$(echo "SE11");break;;

        20)programm=$(echo "SE15");break;;

        21)programm=$(echo "E9");break;;

        22)programm=$(echo "SE20");break;;

        23)programm=$(echo "S23");break;;

        24)programm=$(echo "S22");break;;

        25)programm=$(echo "SE8");break;;

        26)programm=$(echo "S24");break;;

        27)programm=$(echo "SE16");break;;

        28)programm=$(echo "SE12");break;;

        29)programm=$(echo "SR11");break;;

        30)programm=$(echo "SE4");break;;

        31)programm=$(echo "S25");break;;

        32)programm=$(echo "S21");break;;

esac

clear 

# Startzeit einlesen

echo "Startzeit eingeben"

echo "z.B. 20:30 04.12.03 fuer den 4. Dezember 2003 oder 20:15 oder now ==> "

read szeit

clear

# Laenge der Aufnahme einlesen

echo "Laenge eingeben (z.B. 56 oder 01:10:20 oder 100mb) ==> "

read zeit 

clear

# mencoder Kommando generieren, und in Datei speichern

echo "mencoder tv:// -endpos $zeit -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:brightness=-10:contrast=0:hue=0:saturation=10:width=768:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1:channel=$programm:buffersize=128 -o ~/record/tv-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000:me_quality=6:4mv -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3" > ~/record/atvideo.tmp

# Kommando an at uebergeben

at $szeit -f ~/record/atvideo.tmp

# Datei loeschen

rm ~/record/atvideo.tmp

```

Das Skript als vcr speichern und anpassen.

Ab Zeile 8 die Senderbelegung eintragen.

Ab Zeile 50 den einzelnen Sendern die entsprechenden Kanäle zuordnen.

z.B. der Recorder soll 3sat aufnehmen wenn 12 eingegeben wird. (Zeile 20)

In Zeile 61 wird dann die Zahl 12 dem Kanal E10 zugeordnet.

Die Kanalbelegung lässt sich am einfachsten mit motv herrausfinden.

Dann ausfürbar machen:

```
# chmod u+x vcr
```

Dann nach /usr/local/bin kopieren:

```
# su

# cp vcr /usr/local/bin/
```

Nun kann das Skript gestartet werden:

```
# vcr
```

Wenn auch das Funktioniert:

Videorecorder mit Komfort:

nxtvepg:

nxtvepg ist eine Elektronische Programmzeitung, die die Programmdaten über die TV - Karte empfängt.

nxtvepg installieren:

```
# su

# emerge nxtvepg

```

nxtvepg fuer video recorder einrichten:

```
# nxtvepg
```

unter dem Menupunkt Configure -> Context menu..

Bei Title 

```
Aufnehmen
```

 eintragen, bei Command 

```
vcrepg ${network} ${start} ${duration}
```

 eintragen, und auf "new" klicken.

Nun sollte im Kontext Menü der Punkt "Aufnehmen" auftauchen. (Noch ohne Funktion, aber das ändern wir jetzt..  :Wink:  )

Als Provider RTL2 wählen.

Das Skript:

```

#!/bin/bash

# Dieses Skript dient zur nutzung von nexTView EPG Decoder, at und dem mencoder als Videorecorder

# nexTView EPG Decoder ist zu beziehen ueber http://nxtvepg.sourceforge.net

# mencoder ist im mplayer Paket enthalten

# at zur steuerung von cron ist idr. schon installiert bzw. bei der Distribution enthalten

#

# ich hole von nexTView EPG Decoder ${network} ${start} ${duration}

# das Format ist 'ZDF' '01:20-06.11.2003' '65'

# benoetigt wird aber ZDF 01:20 1106 65

# Umwandlung:

#

# zuerst ${network} nach ICHANNEL (Input Channel)

ICHANNEL=$(echo $1 | tr -d  \'1 | tr -d  [:blank:])

# danach ${start} zu STIME (Start Time) und DATE

STIME=$(echo $2 | tr -d  \' | cut -b 1-5)

# DATE=$(A=$(echo $2 | tr -d  \' | tr -d  \. | cut -b 7-8) && B=$(echo $2 | tr -d  \' | tr -d  \. | cut -b 9-10) && echo $B$A)

DATE=$(A=$(echo $2 | tr -d  \' | cut -b 15-16) && B=$(echo $2 | tr -d  \' | cut -b 7-12) && echo $B$A)

# zuletzt ${duration} nach IDURATION (Input Duration)

IDURATION=$(echo $3 | tr -d  \')

# Liste um die tatsaechliche Tunerfrequenz nach CHANNEL zu uebergeben

# Muss gegebenenfalls an das lokale Kabelnetz angepasst werden.

case $ICHANNEL in

        ARD)CHANNEL=$(echo "E10");break;;

        ZDF)CHANNEL=$(echo "E8");break;;

        WDR)CHANNEL=$(echo "S35");break;;

        RTL)CHANNEL=$(echo "E11");break;;

        RTL2)CHANNEL=$(echo "SE15");break;;

        SAT)CHANNEL=$(echo "E11");break;;

        PRO7)CHANNEL=$(echo "SE20");break;;

        VOX)CHANNEL=$(echo "SE11");break;;

        Kabel)CHANNEL=$(echo "28");break;;

        3sat)CHANNEL=$(echo "SE9");break;;

        Arte)CHANNEL=$(echo "SE4");break;;

        N3)CHANNEL=$(echo "SE17");break;;

        BR)CHANNEL=$(echo "S24");break;;

        MDR)CHANNEL=$(echo "SE18");break;;

        SuperRTL)CHANNEL=$(echo "28");break;;

        MTV)CHANNEL=$(echo "21");break;;

        VIVA)CHANNEL=$(echo "26");break;;

        DSF)CHANNEL=$(echo "E7");break;;

        EURO)CHANNEL=$(echo "22");break;;

esac

# Fuer den Fall, das der Film verspaetet startet nehme ich 5 Minuten laenger auf (zeit in sekunden)

DURATION=$[$IDURATION*60+300]

# Falls die Aufnahme nicht funktioniert zum auslesen der Variablen

#

echo "$ICHANNEL $CHANNEL $STIME $DATE $DURATION" >  ~/record/recordersettings.log

# mencoder settings fuer hohe qualitaet. Auf meinem Athlon XP 2600+ unter X 

# CPU Auslastung bei 60 %

echo "mencoder tv:// -endpos $zeit -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:brightness=-10:contrast=0:hue=0:saturation=10:width=768:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1:channel=$programm:buffersize=128 -o ~/record/tv-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000:me_quality=6:4mv -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3" > ~/record/atvideo.tmp

# Task in den crontab eintragen zum Zeitgesteuerten aufnehmen

# (Achtung: Rechte fuer at sind notwendig)

#

at $STIME $DATE -f ~/record/atvideo.tmp

# loeschen des temporaeren Befehls

#

 rm ~/record/atvideo.tmp

```

Das Script als vcrepg speichern und anpassen:

```
# vi vcrepg
```

Ab Zeile 33 bis 51 :

```
ARD)CHANNEL=$(echo "E10");break;;
```

in

```
ARD)CHANNEL=$(echo "irgendetwas");break;;
```

ändern...

Die Kanäle wie gesagt mit motv herauszufinden...

skript ausfürbar machen:

```
# chmod u+x vcrepg
```

skript nach /usr/local/bin kopieren:

```
# su

# cp vcrepg /usr/local/bin/
```

Jetzt einfach nxtvepg, die gewünschte Sendung mit der rechten Maustaste anklicken und Aufnehmen wählen.

nxtvepg wieder schliessen und zurücklehnen oder abmelden und rausgehen.. *g*

so long

Henrik

----------

## Gekko

Hi OnoSendai!

Glaubst Du dass das auch mit einem Athlon XP 1800+ mit 256 Ram+120 Gig (UDMA100) schnell genug sein könnte? Hab da noch meinen alten Desktop der irgendwie nicht viel macht und für sowas denk ich ideal wäre, zudem ich mit dem Rechner schon Xvids und dergleichen auf TV ausgibt.

LG, Gekko

----------

## OnoSendai

Hi..

Im Prinzip sollte Dein Rechner ausreichend sein...

Falls Du Framedrops bekommst kannst du folgendes ausprobieren:

TV - Karten Tuning

Falls du Kernel 2.6 benutzt:

```
# su

# vi /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

Bei 2.4 natürlich analog dazu:

```
# su

# vi /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

```

Und dann die Zeile in der dein TV - Karten Treiber geladen wird von

```
bttv card=2 tuner=1 
```

nach

```
bttv card=2 tuner=1 gbuffers=32
```

ändern.

Das hilft vor allem, wenn Du kurze Peaks bei der CPU Belastung hast, und deswegen Frames verlierst.

Real Time Clock

Init Script zum setzen der Real Time Clock (rtc).

Das ist unter umständen auch ohne Videorecorder sinnvoll.

z.B. tvtime fühlt sich damit deutlich besser an..

```
# su

# touch /etc/init.d/rtcset

# vi /etc/init.d/rtcset

```

In /etc/init.d/rtcset folgendes eintragen:

```

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

    need clock logger

}

start() {

                ebegin "Setze RTC user Frequenz auf 1024"

                sysctl -w dev.rtc.max-user-freq=1024

}

stop() {

                ebegin "Setze RTC user Frequenz auf 64"

                sysctl -w dev.rtc.max-user-freq=64

}

```

Dann das Skript starten:

```
# su

# /etc/init.d/rtcset start
```

Und nun zum automatischen Starten:

```
# su

# rc-update add rtcset default
```

Damit müssten Deine Video Aufnahmen fast reibungslos vonstatten gehen.

Ansonsten kannst Du ja auch X11 beenden und dich abmelden.. 

Qualitäts Tuning für langsame Rechner

Falls das auch nicht hilft, bleibt dir nur die Möglichkeit die Qualität der Aufname zu senken. (Wie oben beschrieben)

Also zum Beispiel mit diesen Settings:

```
mencoder tv:// -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:brightness=-10:contrast=0:hue=0:saturation=10:width=352:height=288:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1 -o ~/record/tv-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000:me_quality=4 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3
```

Mit diesen Einstellungen hab ich nur noch eine CPU Belastung von etwas unter 30%.             

Sollte also vielleicht sogar für einen Athlon 800 reichen..  :Wink: 

so long

Henrik

----------

## Urbanus

Mhh, bei mir macht der mencoder irgendwelche seltsamen Probleme:

```

MEncoder 1.0pre4-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred 1794 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags: Type: 6 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

Reading /home/thomas/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/thomas/.mplayer/codecs.conf': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 66 audio & 176 video codecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Reading config file /home/thomas/.mplayer/mencoder: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

font: can't open file: /home/thomas/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

success: format: 9  data: 0x0 - 0x0

TV festgestellt! ;-)

Selected driver: dummy

 name: NULL-TV

 author: alex

Selected input hasn't got a tuner!

[V] filefmt:9  fourcc:0x32315659  size:320x200  fps:25,00  ftime:=0,0400

Kein Videoencoder (-ovc) ausgewählt. Wähle einen aus, verwende -ovc help.

Exiting...

```

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe sucht er den Codec und findet ihn nicht, obwohl dieser mit "-ovc xvid" ja im Skript angegeben ist.

Irgendwelche Ideen?

----------

## OnoSendai

 *Urbanus wrote:*   

> Mhh, bei mir macht der mencoder irgendwelche seltsamen Probleme:
> 
> ```
> 
> Selected driver: dummy
> ...

 

Hi...

Also hast Du xvid, v4l, v4l2, und encode in Deinen USE - Flags?

Versuche 

```
# emerge -pv mplayer
```

Ansonsten versuche die Position der Codec Auswahl zu verändern..

Also

```
-ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000:me_quality=6:4mv
```

innerhalb der Optionen nach vorne verschieben..

so long

Henrik

----------

## Urbanus

Also die USE-Flags sind ok:

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre4-r7  -3dfx +3dnow -3dnowex +X -aalib +alsa -(altivec) +arts -bidi -cdparanoia -debug -debug +directfb +divx4linux -dvb +dvd -dvdread -edl +encode +esd +fbcon -ggi +gif -gnome +gtk -ipv6 +joystick +jpeg -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo +mad -matroska -matrox +mmx -mmx2 +mpeg -mythtv +nas -network +nls +oggvorbis +opengl -oss +png -rtc +samba +sdl +sse -sse2 +svga -tga -theora +truetype +v4l +v4l2 -xinerama +xmms +xv +xvid  9 kB

```

Inzwischen bekomme ich auch eine andere Fehlermeldung:

```

thomas@beutelsend bin $ ./rec 10mb

Using GNU internationalization

Original domain: messages

Original dirname: /usr/share/locale

Current domain: mplayer

Current dirname: /usr/share/locale

MEncoder 1.0pre4-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred 1792 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags: Type: 6 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

Reading /home/thomas/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/thomas/.mplayer/codecs.conf': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 66 audio & 176 video codecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Reading config file /home/thomas/.mplayer/mencoder: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

font: can't open file: /home/thomas/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

success: format: 9  data: 0x0 - 0x0

TV festgestellt! ;-)

Selected driver: v4l2

 name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 author: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 comment: first try, more to come ;-)

Selected device: BT878 video (Lifeview FlyVideo

 Tuner cap:

 Tuner rxs: LANG1 LANG2

 Capabilites:  video capture  video overlay  VBI capture device  tuner  read/write  streaming

 supported norms: 0 = PAL; 1 = NTSC; 2 = SECAM; 3 = PAL-Nc; 4 = PAL-M; 5 = PAL-N; 6 = NTSC-JP; 7 = PAL-60;

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = Composite1; 2 = S-Video; 3 = Composite3;

 Current input: 0

 Current format: YUYV

v4l2: current audio mode is : LANG1

========= Sorry, das Dateiformat/der Codec wird nicht unterstützt ============

============== Sollte dies ein AVI, ASF oder MPEG Stream sein, ===============

================== dann kontaktiere bitte den Autor. ========================

Kann Demuxer nicht öffnen.

Exiting...

```

Kapieren tue ich das immer noch nicht. Normalerweise benutze ich zum Fernsehen tvtime und das funzt ohne Probleme. Auch xawtv läuft.

ARTS habe ich deaktiviert (geht doch über das KDE-Kontrollzentrum?)

----------

## OnoSendai

Hi..

 *Urbanus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Inzwischen bekomme ich auch eine andere Fehlermeldung:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mhhhh... Was hast Du verändert?

 *Urbanus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kapieren tue ich das immer noch nicht. Normalerweise benutze ich zum Fernsehen tvtime und das funzt ohne Probleme. Auch xawtv läuft.
> 
> ARTS habe ich deaktiviert (geht doch über das KDE-Kontrollzentrum?)

 

Vielleicht solltest Du den mencoder mal ohne X laufen lassen... 

Also vielleicht so.. 

```
# su

# /etc/init.d/xdm stop

# killall arts

# ps auxf | grep arts
```

und dann mit minimalen Enstellungen und ohne pp:

```
# mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:width=352:height=288:fps=25:forceaudio -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -o ~/record/tv-test-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi
```

Aufnahme dann einfach mit <strg>+<c> beenden...

Läuft das denn wenigstend so?

----------

## Urbanus

 *OnoSendai wrote:*   

> Hi..
> 
>  *Urbanus wrote:*   
> 
> Inzwischen bekomme ich auch eine andere Fehlermeldung:
> ...

 

Ich hatte das -ovc inkl. Parameter etwas nach vorne geschoben.

 *OnoSendai wrote:*   

> Hi..
> 
> Vielleicht solltest Du den mencoder mal ohne X laufen lassen... 
> 
> Also vielleicht so.. 
> ...

 

Habe ich eben versucht, das bringt aber leider den selben Fehler. Fehlt da evtl. irgendein Device bzw. sind die Recht evtl. falsch?

```

thomas@beutelsend thomas $ ls -l /dev/vid*

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root  6  4. Sep 10:28 /dev/video -> video0

lr-xr-xr-x  1 root root 10  4. Sep 11:54 /dev/video0 -> v4l/video0

thomas@beutelsend thomas $

```

Ich gehöre zu den Gruppen audio und video, daran sollte es also eigentlich nicht liegen.

Immer noch ratlos...

----------

## RUDIII

klasse tutorial, werde ich mal ausprobieren. welche TV Karte nutzt ihr ?

----------

## OnoSendai

Unterstützt Dein Kernel v4l2 ?

Versuch mal die Aufnahme mit v4l:

```
# mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l:device=/dev/video0:outfmt=yv12:width=352:height=288:fps=25:forceaudio -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -o ~/record/tv-test-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi
```

----------

## Urbanus

Also mit v4l passiert folgendes:

```
thomas@beutelsend thomas $ mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l:device=/dev/video0:outfmt=yv12:width=352:height=288:fps=25:forceaudio -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -o ~/record/tv-test-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi

Using GNU internationalization

Original domain: messages

Original dirname: /usr/share/locale

Current domain: mplayer

Current dirname: /usr/share/locale

MEncoder 1.0pre4-3.3.3 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred 1793 MHz (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

CPUflags: Type: 6 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

Reading /home/thomas/.mplayer/codecs.conf: Can't open '/home/thomas/.mplayer/codecs.conf': Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 66 audio & 176 video codecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Reading config file /home/thomas/.mplayer/mencoder: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

Reading /usr/share/mplayer/codecs.conf: 66 audio & 176 video codecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Reading config file /home/thomas/.mplayer/mencoder: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

font: can't open file: /home/thomas/.mplayer/font/font.desc

Font /usr/share/mplayer/font/font.desc loaded successfully! (206 chars)

success: format: 9  data: 0x0 - 0x0

TV festgestellt! ;-)

Selected driver: v4l

 name: Video 4 Linux input

 author: Alex Beregszaszi

 comment: under development

=================================================================

 WARNING: YOU ARE USING V4L DEMUXER WITH V4L2 DRIVERS!!!

 As the V4L1 compatibility layer is broken, this may not work.

 If you encounter any problems, use driver=v4l2 instead.

 Bugreports on driver=v4l with v4l2 drivers will be ignored.

=================================================================

Selected device: BT878 video (Lifeview FlyVideo

 Capabilites: capture tuner overlay clipping scales

 Device type: 171

 Supported sizes: 48x32 => 924x576

 Inputs: 4

  0: Television: tuner audio tv camera  (tuner:1, norm:pal)

  1: Composite1: audio camera  (tuner:0, norm:pal)

  2: S-Video: audio camera  (tuner:0, norm:pal)

  3: Composite3: audio camera  (tuner:0, norm:pal)

Card reports an unknown audio mode !

Trying two channel audio. Use forcechan to override.

========= Sorry, das Dateiformat/der Codec wird nicht unterstützt ============

============== Sollte dies ein AVI, ASF oder MPEG Stream sein, ===============

================== dann kontaktiere bitte den Autor. ========================

Kann Demuxer nicht öffnen.

Exiting...

```

Ich interpretiere das so, dass mencoder merkt, dass v4l2 da ist und er deshalb v4l nicht benutzen möchte. Kernel ist 2.6.8 (develeopment-sources) und die Fernsehkarte ist über folgende Zeilen aktiviert:

```

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848=m

```

Das Modul bttv wird dann beim Start mit dem Parameter "card=54" geladen und finktioniert mit allen mir verfügbaren Fernsehprogrammen problemlos.

----------

## OnoSendai

V4l2 ist schon richtig.. Deine config sieht auch gut aus.. 

Ich habe keine Idee... Vermutlich kann der mencoder das Capture Gerät (Also Deine Fernsehkarte  :Wink:  ) nicht vernünftig lesen oder verstehen... 

Ein Versuch:

```
mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:fps=25 -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -o ~/record/tv-test-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi
```

Evtl. kannst Du es auch nochmal ohne :fps25 versuchen, um dem Capture Gerät die freie Wahl zu lassen...

----------

## dek

OnoSendai:

Danke für das Howto!  :Smile: 

Urbanus:

Hast du das Sound-Modul für die bttv Karte geladen und entsprechend konfiguriert? Neben deiner eigentliche Soundkarte solltest du dann noch ein zweites dsp device haben (bei mir ist das /dev/dsp1, das Skript muss dann auch dahingehend angepasst werden). Bei meiner alten WinTV-PCI heisst das Modul snd-bt87x, zu finden im Kernel unter:

Device Drivers ---> Sound ---> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> PCI devices ---> Bt87x Audio Capture

Unmuten kann man es dann z.B. mit

```
alsamixer -c 1
```

Bei mir ist es zuerst genau daran gescheitert, und deine Fehlermeldungen kommen mir allesamt bekannt vor.  :Wink: 

Mittlerweile funktioniert OnoSendai's rec Skript bei mir (auch mit sound). Habe zwar nach ca. 15 Sekunden framedrops, was aber wohl am völlig unterdemensionierten RAM im Rechner liegt (zur Zeit nur 128MB  :Sad: ).

----------

## Urbanus

 *OnoSendai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein Versuch:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hat leider beides nix gebracht. Auch der Tipp mit dem BT-Audio-Device hat nichts geholfen. Das Modul ist geladen, der Fehler kommt weiter. Bin ziemlich ratlos, schade. Aber trotzdem Danke für eure Hilfe!

----------

## Robelix

 *Urbanus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Card reports an unknown audio mode !
> 
> ...

 

Kann's sein, daß deine TV-Card nur Mono kann?

robelix

----------

## OnoSendai

 *Robelix wrote:*   

>  *Urbanus wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Card reports an unknown audio mode !
> 
> ...

 

Gesegnet sind die, die lesen können.. Ich kann es leider nicht... *g*

Was sagt der mencoder, wenn Du forcechan benutzen?

```
# mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:fps=25:forcechan=1 -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -o ~/record/tv-test-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi
```

Für Stereo Aufnahmen müsste es allerdings dann :forcechan=2 sein...

Oder etwas radikaler:

```
mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:fps=25:noaudio -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -o ~/record/tv-test-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi
```

----------

## OnoSendai

@RUDIII: Ich benutze eine uralt WinTV PCI von Hauppauge. Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Chipsatz mit bttv Kerneltreibern.

@dek: Welche Änderungen hast Du im Skript vorgenommen? Wie sieht Deine sonstige Hardware aus?

----------

## dek

 *OnoSendai wrote:*   

> @dek: Welche Änderungen hast Du im Skript vorgenommen? Wie sieht Deine sonstige Hardware aus?

 

Ich musste nur das dsp device anpassen:

adevice=/dev/dsp1

Zur Hardware:

- Athlon (C) 1333

- 128MB RAM (PC266)

- VIA Onboard Sound AC97

- Ebenfalls uralt Hauppauge WinTV PCI mit bt848  :Wink: 

Auszug aus /etc/modules.d/alsa:

```
alias snd-card-0 snd-via82xx

alias snd-card-1 snd-bt87x

[..]

options snd cards_limit=2
```

----------

## Urbanus

 *Robelix wrote:*   

>  *Urbanus wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> Card reports an unknown audio mode !
> 
> ...

 

Eigentlich ist es eine Stereo-Karte - Moment, das ist ne ALDI-Karte mit Pseudo-Stereo, glsube ich (MD9415 oder so). Interessant ist, dass diese Fehlermeldung nur beim Verwenden von v4l kommt. Wenn ich die v4l2-Treiber benutze, kommt immer nur diese "Kann Demuxer nicht öffnen"-Meldung. Dabei ist es egal, ob ich forcechan 1 oder 2 angebe. Auch mit den v4l-Treibern und forcechan tut es nicht.

Ich geb's auf   :Sad: 

----------

## BlackEye

mhh... gerade hab ich das Tutorial hier gefunden. Spitzen Sache. Ich hab da allerdings drei Probleme von denen ich 2 umgehen kann.

Erstmal kennt mencode oder xvid die Option 4mv nicht

 *Quote:*   

> [mfe@murpy] (~) $ /usr/local/bin/tvrecord 10mb
> 
> MEncoder 1.0pre6-3.3.4 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
> 
> CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)
> ...

 

Wenn ich das ':4mv' aus dem Skript entferne geht es dann allerdings -> problem umgangen

Wäre aber mit dem 4mv schöner, wenn die Kompression/Qualität dadurch besser wäre

Zweites Problem ist, dass ich bei mir das device /Dev/video nicht habe. Statt dessen ist es /dev/video0. Kenn mich mit den Komandozeilen vom mencode allerdings nicht so aus, also erstmal quick-and-dirty nen Link von /dev/video nach /dev/video0 gemacht -> problem umgangen

etwas in die Komandozeilen zu integrieren wäre aber besser  :Wink: 

Doch nun kommt das Problem, welches ich nicht lösen konnte bis dato: Kein Sound :/

Bei der Aufnahme höre ich den Sound über die Boxen rauschen, doch das erzeugte AVI enthält dann irgendwie keinen Soundkanal mehr... arts ist aus und kein weiteres Programm benutzt (soweit ich das weiss) Sound. Woran könnte das nun liegen?

Gruß,

Martin

----------

## BlackEye

okay, das mit dem Sound hab ich hinbekommen... ich hatte vergessen den Lin-IN im Mixer noch auf aufnahame zu stellen  :Sad: 

krass allerdings, dass es hier so richtig derbe Hardwareunterschiede gibt. Ich hab ebenfalls einen Athlion 2600+ und bei bekomme ich mit den schwächsten Einstellungen die OnoSendai gepostet hat 76% Auslastung während er unter 30% hat... Ich fühle mich verarscht  :Smile: 

----------

## OnoSendai

Der mencoder scheint etwas tricky zu sein.. :-/

Mein Sript ist auch schon 2 oder 3 mal über den Jordan gegangen, weil sich der mencoder geändert hat...

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Wenn ich das ':4mv' aus dem Skript entferne geht es dann allerdings -> problem umgangen
> 
> Wäre aber mit dem 4mv schöner, wenn die Kompression/Qualität dadurch besser wäre 

 

Die Sache mit den 4 Bewegungsvektoren ':4mv' geht bei mir inzwischen auch nicht mehr..

Ich vermute mal, das die mplayer Jungs die Option entfernt haben. (Ja, ich weiß, in der Manpage stehts noch drin...)

Ich poste nochmal die im Moment funktionierende Version des einfachen Aufnameskrips:

rec:

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# Dieses Skript nimmt mit dem mencoder das aktuelle Fernsehprogramm auf

# Als Parameter muss die Länge der Aufnahme angegeben werden:

# z.B.: 56 oder 01:10:20 oder 100mb 

mencoder tv:// -endpos $1 -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:brightness=-10:contrast=0:hue=0:saturation=10:width=768:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1 -o ~/record/tv-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000:me_quality=6 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3
```

Die CPU Auslastung (immernoch Athlon XP 2600) liegt jetzt bei mir bei ca. 80%...

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> Ich hab ebenfalls einen Athlion 2600+ und bei bekomme ich mit den schwächsten Einstellungen die OnoSendai gepostet hat 76% Auslastung während er unter 30% hat... Ich fühle mich verarscht 

 

Mhh.. Das ist allerdings Merkwürdig... Mir zwar ist generell aufgefallen, das die CPU - Last seit einigen mencoder Versionen höher ausfällt, aber derart hoch...

Ich habe das 30% Skript nochmal laufen lassen. Dieses mal mit einer Auslastung von ca. 35%... 

Also scheint das Encoding inzwischen *etwas* CPU intensiver zu sein.

Deine 76% kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...

----------

## R!tman

Vielen Dank, das kann ich gut gebrauchen  :Wink: !

----------

## flammenflitzer

1)

```

mencoder tv:// -endpos $1 -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv 

driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:brightness=-10:contrast=0:hue=0:saturation=10:width=768:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1 -o ~/record/tv-`date 

+%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000:me_quality=6:4mv -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=

```

```

MEncoder 1.0pre6-3.4.3-20050110 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

Cannot test OS support for SSE, disabling to be safe.

77 Audio- & 189 Videocodecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Option xvidencopts: Unknown suboption 4mv

Beenden... (Fehler beim Parsen der Kommandozeile.)

```

2)

[code]

v4l2 in v4l geändert

[/code

[code]

MEncoder 1.0pre6-3.4.3-20050110 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

Cannot test OS support for SSE, disabling to be safe.

77 Audio- & 189 Videocodecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Option xvidencopts: Unknown suboption 4mv

Beenden... (Fehler beim Parsen der Kommandozeile.)

[/code]

3)

[code]

 mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:width=352:height=288:fps=25:forceaudio -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -o ~/record/tv

 -test-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi

[/code]

[code]

MEncoder 1.0pre6-3.4.3-20050110 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

Cannot test OS support for SSE, disabling to be safe.

77 Audio- & 189 Videocodecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Erfolg: Format: 9  Daten: 0x0 - 0x0

TV erkannt!  :Wink: 

Selected driver: v4l2

 name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 author: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 comment: first try, more to come  :Wink: 

Selected device: KNC One TV-Station RDS / Typhoo

 Tuner cap: STEREO LANG1 LANG2

 Tuner rxs: MONO STEREO

 Capabilites:  video capture  video overlay  VBI capture device  tuner  read/write  streaming

 supported norms: 0 = PAL; 1 = PAL-BG; 2 = PAL-I; 3 = PAL-DK; 4 = NTSC; 5 = SECAM; 6 = PAL-M; 7 = PAL-Nc;

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = TV (mono only); 2 = S-Video; 3 = Composite1; 4 = CVid over SVid;

 Current input: 0

 Current format: BGR24

v4l2: current audio mode is : STEREO

audio block size too low, setting to 16384!

[V] filefmt:9  fourcc:0x32315659  size:352x288  fps:25,00  ftime:=0,0400

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 176400->176400 (1411,2 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [pcm] afm:pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

xvid: using library version 1.0.3 (build xvid-1.0.3)

Öffne Videofilter: [expand osd=1]

Expand: -1 x -1, -1 ; -1  (-1=autodetect) osd: 1

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 352 x 288 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Film-Aspekt ist undefiniert - keine Vorskalierung durchgeführt.

videocodec: XviD (352x288 fourcc=44495658 [XVID])

xvid: par=0/0 (vga11), displayed=352x288, sampled=352x288

xvid: CBR Rate Control -- bitrate=2000kbit/s

Selected video codec: [rawyv12] vfm:raw (RAW YV12)

==========================================================================

MP3 Audio ausgewählt

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/16bit -> 44100Hz/2ch/16bit...

Schreibe AVI-Header...

ODML: vprp aspect is 16384:13405.

Erzwinge Audio-Preload von 0, maximale pts-Korrektur von 0

ODML: vprp aspect is 16384:13405.

Pos:   0,0s      1f ( 0%)   0fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0,000 [0:0]

error reading audio: Input/output error

error reading audio: Input/output error

[/code]3)

[code]

 mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:width=352:height=288:fps=25:forceaudio -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -o ~/record/tv

 -test-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi

[/code]

[code]

MEncoder 1.0pre6-3.4.3-20050110 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

Cannot test OS support for SSE, disabling to be safe.

77 Audio- & 189 Videocodecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Erfolg: Format: 9  Daten: 0x0 - 0x0

TV erkannt!  :Wink: 

Selected driver: v4l2

 name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 author: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 comment: first try, more to come  :Wink: 

Selected device: KNC One TV-Station RDS / Typhoo

 Tuner cap: STEREO LANG1 LANG2

 Tuner rxs: MONO STEREO

 Capabilites:  video capture  video overlay  VBI capture device  tuner  read/write  streaming

 supported norms: 0 = PAL; 1 = PAL-BG; 2 = PAL-I; 3 = PAL-DK; 4 = NTSC; 5 = SECAM; 6 = PAL-M; 7 = PAL-Nc;

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = TV (mono only); 2 = S-Video; 3 = Composite1; 4 = CVid over SVid;

 Current input: 0

 Current format: BGR24

v4l2: current audio mode is : STEREO

audio block size too low, setting to 16384!

[V] filefmt:9  fourcc:0x32315659  size:352x288  fps:25,00  ftime:=0,0400

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 2 ch, 16 bit (0x10), ratio: 176400->176400 (1411,2 kbit)

Selected audio codec: [pcm] afm:pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

xvid: using library version 1.0.3 (build xvid-1.0.3)

Öffne Videofilter: [expand osd=1]

Expand: -1 x -1, -1 ; -1  (-1=autodetect) osd: 1

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 352 x 288 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Film-Aspekt ist undefiniert - keine Vorskalierung durchgeführt.

videocodec: XviD (352x288 fourcc=44495658 [XVID])

xvid: par=0/0 (vga11), displayed=352x288, sampled=352x288

xvid: CBR Rate Control -- bitrate=2000kbit/s

Selected video codec: [rawyv12] vfm:raw (RAW YV12)

==========================================================================

MP3 Audio ausgewählt

Building audio filter chain for 44100Hz/2ch/16bit -> 44100Hz/2ch/16bit...

Schreibe AVI-Header...

ODML: vprp aspect is 16384:13405.

Erzwinge Audio-Preload von 0, maximale pts-Korrektur von 0

ODML: vprp aspect is 16384:13405.

Pos:   0,0s      1f ( 0%)   0fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0,000 [0:0]

error reading audio: Input/output error

error reading audio: Input/output error

[/code]

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

MfG

----------

## R!tman

Wie Du ja selber schon erkannt hast, ist 'mv4' keine gültige xvid Option, die einfach weglassen. 

Zu Deinem Soundproblem: Ersetze mal 'forceaudio' durch 'alsa'. Falls Du eine ~/.asoundrc hast, verschieb oder lösch diese dafür mal, denn bei mir mach die bei mencoder Probleme.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Wo kann man denn gültige xvid Optionen nachlesen?

----------

## redflash

In der mplayer Docu bekommt man die gesuchten Infos zu den Optionen

----------

## R!tman

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wo kann man denn gültige xvid Optionen nachlesen?

 

Das beste was ich diesbezüglich bisher gefunden habe ist das hier. Wirklich sehr gut!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-280564-highlight-xvid+parameters.html

----------

## OnoSendai

```
$ man mencoder
```

und dann nach -xvidencopts suchen...  :Wink: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

```

mencoder tv:// -endpos $1 -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:brightness=-10:contrast=0:hue=0:saturation=10:width=768:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1 -o ~/record/tv-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3

Kein Videoencoder (-ovc) ausgewählt. 

Wähle einen aus (siehe -ovc help).

mencoder -ovc help

MEncoder 1.0pre6-3.4.3-20050110 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices  (Family: 8, Stepping: 0)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

Cannot test OS support for SSE, disabling to be safe.

77 Audio- & 189 Videocodecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Available codecs:

   copy     - frame copy, without re-encoding. Doesn't work with filters.

   frameno  - special audio-only file for 3-pass encoding, see DOCS.

   raw      - uncompressed video. Use fourcc option to set format explicitly.

   nuv      - nuppel video

   lavc     - libavcodec codecs - best quality!

   libdv    - DV encoding with libdv v0.9.5

   xvid     - XviD encoding

Beenden... (Fehler beim Parsen der Kommandozeile.)

```

Auf

```

http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/man/de/mplayer.1.html#ALLGEMEINE%20ENCODING-OPTIONEN%20(NUR%20BEI%20MENCODER)

```

stehen doch die Optionen so (-ovc lavc oder -ovc xvid). Also habe ich doch einen Videoencoder ausgewählt.

Es sollte doch auch  ~/record/tv`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc divx4 -oac mp3lame funktionieren.

Und bei 

```

mencoder tv:// -tv driver=v4l2:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1 -o

 ~/record/tv`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3

```

Kein Audioencoder (-oac)  ausgewählt. 

Wähle einen aus (siehe -oac help) oder verwende  -nosound.

Beenden...

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich mußte das script ändern, da die Syntax so bei mir nicht funktioniert.

```

mencoder -cache 50000 -oac mp3lame -lameopts vbr=3 -af volume=-2:sc -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4:vbitrate=1800 -tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/v4l/video0:input=0:width=768:height=576 tv:// -endpos $1 -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -o ~/TV_Aufnahme/`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.av

```

Es funktioniert auch

```

mencoder 

-cache 50000 -oac mp3lame  -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3 -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000:me_quality=6

-tv driver=v4l2:device=/dev/v4l/video0:input=0:width=768:height=576 tv:// -endpos $1 -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -o 

~/TV_Aufnahme/`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi

```

Allerdings wüßte ich gern, wie ich die Bild- und Soundqualität verbessern kann.

Welche codec sind den besonders gut geeignet? (Rechenleistung ist nicht das Problem)

----------

## OnoSendai

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Allerdings wüßte ich gern, wie ich die Bild- und Soundqualität verbessern kann.
> 
> Welche codec sind den besonders gut geeignet? (Rechenleistung ist nicht das Problem)

 

Das Problem dürfte der TV Empfang sein. 

Wir digitalisieren ja ein analoges Signal.

Xvid ist ja bereits ein sehr effizienter Codec. Aber jeder Codec wird mit den Schwächen der analogen Signalübertragung Probleme bekommen. (Vor allem wegen des nicht zu vermeidenden Bildrauschens. Und das ist verdammt schwer zu codieren.  :Wink: )

Es ist deswegen vermutlich besser, das Problem an der Wurzel anzugreifen.

Also: Bessere Kabel, Abschirmung der TV - Karte und vielleicht auch einen Signalverstärker...

Softwaretechnisch hast Du auch noch zwei Optionen.

Zum einen kannst Du natürlich die Bitrate erhöhen. Hat natürlich größere Dateien zur Folge. (Und AVI ist leider auf 2 GB begrenzt...)

Die andere Möglichkeit ist (so absurd das auch klingt) die Bildgröße zu reduzieren.

Dadurch hast Du auch eine Höhere Bitrate pro Pixel, und das Bild verblockt nicht. Das Bild wird durch die kleinere Auflösung allerdings geringfügig unschärfer, wirkt aber homogener.

@flammenflitzer: Komm doch zum Usertreffen in Berlin... *g*

----------

## R!tman

 *OnoSendai wrote:*   

> (Und AVI ist leider auf 2 GB begrenzt...)

 

Das ist falsch. Ich habe selber schon avis gemacht, die grösser als 4GB waren.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Normalerweise soll avi eine ?GB Grenze haben, die man aber umgehen kann.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Wed Jun 15, 2005 3:59 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## harpette

2004/08/18, *OnoSendai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Real Time Clock
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

# echo "dev.rtc.max-user-freq = 1024" >> /etc/sysctl.conf
```

Harpette.

----------

## sputnik1969

Also ich kann allen die Probleme mit höheren auflösungen habe empfehlen, eine ALTE Version von mplayer zu benutzen, je neue, desto langsamer...

Mit der 1.0pre6 konnte ich noch mit 480x360 aufzeichen (Sempron 2200+@FSB220x9=1980MHz) mit der pre7 NICHT mehr...Und mit 0.9ern war der Rechenzeitbedarf noch deutlich geringer  :Sad: 

----------

## AMSch

Ich bekomme folgende seltsame Fehlermeldung:

script_rec 100mb

```

MEncoder 1.0pre7try2-3.3.5-20050130 (C) 2000-2005 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)

Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes

MMX2 supported but disabled

CPUflags: Type: 6 MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX 3DNow 3DNowEx SSE

85 Audio- & 196 Videocodecs

Datei nicht gefunden: 'frameno.avi'

Failed to open frameno.avi

Option xvidencopts: Unknown suboption 4mv

Beenden... (Fehler beim Parsen der Kommandozeile.)

```

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

----------

## OnoSendai

 *AMSch wrote:*   

> Ich bekomme folgende seltsame Fehlermeldung:
> 
> script_rec 100mb
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das liegt daran, das die Option 4mv nicht mehr existiert.

Aus der manpage des mencoders:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 4mv            
> 
>  Benutzt   vier   Motion-Vectors   pro   Makroblock,  was  eine  bessere  Kompression  auf  Kosten  der  En-
> ...

 

Und weil die me_quality Option inzwischen per default 6 ist, kann der Parameter auch wegfallen.

Also versuch einfach mal folgendes:

```
#!/bin/bash

#

# Dieses Skript nimmt mit dem mencoder das aktuelle Fernsehprogramm auf

# Als Parameter muss die Länge der Aufnahme angegeben werden:

# z.B.: 56 oder 01:10:20 oder 100mb

mencoder tv:// -endpos $1 -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:brightness=-10:contrast=0:hue=0:saturation=10:width=768:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1 -o ~/record/tv-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3
```

----------

## AMSch

Alles klar - besten Dank - die Aufnahme funktioniert jetzt prinzipiell, aber im vrc script ändert das Angeben des Senders nichts daran was wirklich aufgenommen wird  :Sad:  Es wird immer der von mir zuletzt in tvtime gewählt Sender aufgenommen (also ich wähle zB 5 für RTL und trotzdem wir der Sender aufgenommen den ich als letzten in tvtime offen hatte, auch wenn ich tvtime inzwischen geschlossen habe).

vrc:

```

#!/bin/bash

# Manuelles vcr Skript fur mencoder und at

# Programmliste ausgeben:

clear

echo "Programmliste für LiWeSt:"

echo ""

echo "    1  ORF1"

echo "    2  ORF2"

echo "    3  3SAT"

echo "    4  PRO7"

echo "    5  RTL"

echo "    6  SAT1"

echo "    7  Arte"

echo "    8  Kabel1"

echo "    9  VOX"

echo "   10  N24"

echo ""

echo "   11  DSF"

echo "   12  Eurosport"

echo "   13  ZDF"

echo "   14  ARD"

echo "   15  BR"

echo "   16  BRAlpha"

echo "   17  RTL2"

echo "   18  ATV+"

echo "   19  MTV"

echo "   20  VIVA"

echo ""

echo "   21  Kika"

echo "   22  SuperRTL"

echo "   23  BBC"

echo "   24  CNN"

echo "   26  BW"

echo "   27  Sonnenklar"

echo "   28  9Live"

echo "   29  TW1"

echo "Programm eingeben ==> "

# Programm waelen

read iprogramm

# Programmeingabe auswerten

case $iprogramm in

        1)programm=$(echo "S4");break;;

        2)programm=$(echo "S5");break;;

        3)programm=$(echo "S15");break;;

        4)programm=$(echo "E12");break;;

        5)programm=$(echo "E9");break;;

        6)programm=$(echo "S14");break;;

        7)programm=$(echo "U27");break;;

        8)programm=$(echo "S12");break;;

        9)programm=$(echo "S11");break;;

        10)programm=$(echo "U29");break;;

        11)programm=$(echo "E11");break;;

        12)programm=$(echo "S9");break;;

        13)programm=$(echo "E8");break;;

        14)programm=$(echo "E10");break;;

        15)programm=$(echo "E5");break;;

        16)programm=$(echo "S10");break;;

        17)programm=$(echo "S8");break;;

        18)programm=$(echo "S25");break;;

        19)programm=$(echo "S7");break;;

        20)programm=$(echo "S23");break;;

        21)programm=$(echo "S17");break;;

        22)programm=$(echo "S19");break;;

        23)programm=$(echo "S16");break;;

        24)programm=$(echo "S21");break;;

        25)programm=$(echo "U28");break;;

        26)programm=$(echo "S22");break;;

        27)programm=$(echo "S18");break;;

        28)programm=$(echo "S24");break;;

        29)programm=$(echo "E7");break;;

esac

clear

# Startzeit einlesen

echo "Startzeit eingeben"

echo "z.B. 20:30 04.12.03 fuer den 4. Dezember 2003 oder 20:15 oder now ==> "

read szeit

clear

# Laenge der Aufnahme einlesen

echo "Laenge eingeben (z.B. 56 oder 01:10:20 oder 100mb) ==> "

read zeit

clear

# mencoder Kommando generieren, und in Datei speichern

#echo "mencoder tv:// -endpos $zeit -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:brightness=-10:contrast=0:hue=0:saturation=10:width=768:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1:channel=$programm:buffersize=128 -o ~/record/tv-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000:me_quality=6:4mv -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3" > ~/record/atvideo.tmp

echo "mencoder tv:// -endpos $zeit -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:brightness=-10:contrast=0:hue=0:saturation=10:width=768:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1:channel=$programm:buffersize=128 -o ~/record/tv-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3" > ~/record/atvideo.tmp

# Kommando an at uebergeben

at $szeit -f ~/record/atvideo.tmp

# Datei loeschen

rm ~/record/atvideo.tmp 

```

----------

## AMSch

Hab jetzt ein paar Tests gemacht: Es scheint das nur Channels die mit E beginnen auch von mplayer bzw. mencoder gefunden und richtig dargestellt werden -> da liegt das Problem: Wenn der Kanal nciht gefunedn wird bleibt der letzte ausgewählte selektiert -> es funktioniert nicht.

Wie schaffe ich es, dass auch die Channels mit S und U funktionieren? (in tvtime ist das kein Problem)

Hab mir ein kleines Script gebastelt uzm Test der Channels:

```

MAXTUNER=100

i=0

while [ $i -lt $MAXTUNER ];

do

        echo "Actual tuner is:" $i

        # check channels for E, S, R, SR, I, U

        mplayer tv://SR$i -tv driver=v4l2:width=352:height=288

        i=$(($i+1))

done

```

Momentaner Stand ist dieser:

```

(Programme mit "check" funktionieren, aber leider fehlen mir ncoh meine "Hauptsender")

        1)programm=$(echo "S4");break;;

        2)programm=$(echo "S5");break;;

        3)programm=$(echo "S15");break;;

        4)programm=$(echo "E12");break;; #check

        5)programm=$(echo "E9");break;; #check

        6)programm=$(echo "S14");break;; 

        7)programm=$(echo "U27");break;;

        8)programm=$(echo "S12");break;;

        9)programm=$(echo "SR11");break;; #check

        10)programm=$(echo "U29");break;;

        11)programm=$(echo "E11");break;; #check

        12)programm=$(echo "S9");break;;

        13)programm=$(echo "E8");break;; #check

        14)programm=$(echo "E10");break;; #check

        15)programm=$(echo "E5");break;; #check

        16)programm=$(echo "SR8");break;; #check

        17)programm=$(echo "S8");break;;

        18)programm=$(echo "S25");break;; #check

        19)programm=$(echo "S7");break;;

        20)programm=$(echo "S23");break;; #check

        21)programm=$(echo "S17");break;;

        22)programm=$(echo "SR18");break;; #check

        23)programm=$(echo "S16");break;;

        24)programm=$(echo "S21");break;; #check

        25)programm=$(echo "U28");break;;

        26)programm=$(echo "S22");break;; #check

        27)programm=$(echo "S18");break;; 

        28)programm=$(echo "S24");break;; #check

        29)programm=$(echo "E7");break;; #check

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich benutzte mittlerweile gv4l und cupid.

----------

## AMSch

Has jetzt gefunden - statt "S" musste man bei manchen Sendern "SE" nehmen und statt "U*" nur "*"

Jetzt funzt es!

----------

## AMSch

Leider zu früh gefreut: Wollte mir ehute abend einn Film aufnehmen und am Anfang ist auch alles in Ordnung, aber umso länger der Film dauert umso weniger synchron sind Bild und Ton und mit der Zeit wird auch das Bild extrem ruckelig bis der Film absolut unanschaubar wird  :Sad: 

Habe einen Athlon XP 27000+ mit 1 GB RAM und mein Script sieht so aus:

```

echo "mencoder tv://$programm -endpos $zeit -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:brightness=-10:contrast=0:hue=0:saturation=10:width=768:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1:buffersize=128 -o ~/record/tv-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=2000 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=64:mode=3" > ~/record/atvideo.tmp

```

----------

## AMSch

Habe gerade folgendes in der dead.letter Datei gefunden:

```

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

video buffer full - dropping frame

```

Kann es damit etwas zu tun haben?

----------

## AMSch

Hab das Problem jetzt gelöst: "-noskip" Option bei mencoder verwenden und alles wird gut!

----------

## musv

Also entweder ist mein Rechner irgendwie das Letzte, oder ich hab was falsch gemacht. Ich hab mal das Script zum Aufnehmen ausprobiert. Die mencoder-Befehlszeile lautet bei mir so:

```

echo "mencoder tv:// -endpos $DURATION -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:width=768:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp2:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=2:channel=$CHANNEL:buffersize=128 -o ~/record/tv-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=1000:me_quality=6 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=128:mode=1" > ~/record/atvideo.tmp

```

Also eigentlich mehr oder weniger wie angegeben. Die Bitrate hab ich etwas runtergesetzt, weil eine höhere Auflösung normalerweise wichtiger ist als eine höhere Bitrate, wobei ich die höhere Auflösung aufgrund eh schon hohen CPU-Last (siehe weiter unten) wieder runtergesetzt hab. Die Option "4mv" hab ich rausgenommen, weil es die bei mencoder-1.0.20060217 nicht mehr gibt. Und die Bitrate für den Ton hab ich von 64 auf 128 gesetzt. 

Allerdings liegt die CPU-Auslastung bei mir bei stolzen 97%. D.h. die Kiste rödelt am Limit. Und das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Das Ergebnis zeigt sich darin, daß bei den Aufnahmen bei schnellen Bewegungen ziemliche viele ruckartige Bewegungen auftauchen. Auch die 64 kbit/sec für den Ton bringen keinen spürbaren Geschwindigkeitsvorteil.

Die Daten meiner Kiste: (/proc/cpuinfo)

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1935.056

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3875.26

```

- 1 GB Ram

- Kernel: 2.6.15-r5

- mencoder 1.0.20060217

- Xorg-7.0 (spielt das 'ne Rolle?)

- gcc-4.1.0_beta20060127

- Board MSI K7N2 (nforce2)

- TV-Karte WinTV-PCI-FM (lspci)

```

01:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

01:09.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

```

Und die Ausgabe von mencoder bei manuellen Aufruf:

```

MEncoder dev-CVS-060217-11:46-4.1.0-beta20060127 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team

CPU: Advanced Micro Devices Sempron/Athlon MP/XP/XP-M Barton,Thorton (Family: 6, Stepping: 0)

CPUflags: Type: 6 MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0

MPlayer mit CPU-Erkennung zur Laufzeit kompiliert.

91 Audio- & 206 Videocodecs

Erfolg: Format: 9  Daten: 0x0 - 0x0

Selected driver: v4l2

 name: Video 4 Linux 2 input

 author: Martin Olschewski <olschewski@zpr.uni-koeln.de>

 comment: first try, more to come ;-)

Selected device: BT878 video (Hauppauge (bt878))

 Tuner cap:

 Tuner rxs: MONO

 Capabilites:  video capture  video overlay  VBI capture device  tuner  read/write  streaming

 supported norms: 0 = PAL; 1 = NTSC; 2 = SECAM; 3 = PAL-Nc; 4 = PAL-M; 5 = PAL-N; 6 = NTSC-JP; 7 = PAL-60;

 inputs: 0 = Television; 1 = Composite1; 2 = S-Video; 3 = Composite3;

 Current input: 0

 Current format: YVU420

v4l2: current audio mode is : MONO

Selected channel: 23 (freq: 487.250)

Blockgröße des Tons ist zu klein, setze auf 8192!

[V] filefmt:9  fourcc:0x32315659  size:768x576  fps:25.00  ftime:=0.0400

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 44100 Hz, 1 ch, s16le, 705.6 kbit/100.00% (ratio: 88200->88200)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [pcm] afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

xvid: using library version 1.1.0 (build xvid-1.1.0)

Öffne Videofilter: [expand osd=1]

Expand: -1 x -1, -1 ; -1, osd: 1, aspect: 0.000000, round: 1

Öffne Videofilter: [hqdn3d=4:3:6]

Öffne Videofilter: [scale w=480 h=360]

Öffne Videofilter: [pp=lb:a/dr:a]

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [raw] RAW Uncompressed Video

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 768 x 576 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Planar YV12) zu setzen.

[PP] Verwende externe Postprocessing-Filter, max q = 6.

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Film-Aspekt ist undefiniert - keine Vorskalierung durchgeführt.

SwScaler: BICUBIC scaler, from Planar YV12 to Planar YV12 using MMX2

videocodec: XviD (480x360 fourcc=44495658 [XVID])

xvid: par=0/0 (vga11), displayed=480x360, sampled=480x360

xvid: CBR Rate Control -- bitrate=1000kbit/s

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [rawyv12] vfm: raw (RAW YV12)

==========================================================================

MP3 Audio ausgewählt.

Erzwinge Audio-Preload von 0, maximale pts-Korrektur von 0.

Schreibe Dateikopf... 0%)  0.00fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [0:0]

ODML: vprp aspect is 4:3.

Schreibe Dateikopf...

ODML: vprp aspect is 4:3.

Pos:  35.1s    879f ( 0%) 20.26fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [977:63]]

video buffer full - dropping frame

Pos:  35.2s    881f ( 0%) 20.26fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [978:63]

video buffer full - dropping frame

Pos:  35.4s    886f ( 0%) 20.25fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [978:63]

video buffer full - dropping frame

Pos:  35.5s    889f ( 0%) 20.25fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [977:63]

```

Ab 35 sec bekomme ich dann Framedrops. Wie gesagt, CPU-Auslastung liegt bei 97%. Andere Anwendungen liefen beim Test nicht. Also wo liegt jetzt der Hund begraben?

----------

## AMSch

Hab fast das selbe System wie du - ich arbeite mit folgender Befehlszeile:

```

mencoder tv://$programm -endpos $zeit -noskip -vf pp=lb:a/dr:a,scale=480:360,hqdn3d=4:3:6 -tv driver=v4l2:outfmt=yv12:brightness=-10:contrast=0:hue=0:saturation=10:width=768:height=576:adevice=/dev/dsp:audiorate=44100:fps=25:forceaudio:forcechan=1:buffersize=512 -o ~/record/tv-`date +%Y%m%d%H%M`.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts bitrate=1000:me_quality=6 -oac mp3lame -lameopts cbr:br=96:mode=3

```

WICHTIG: buffersize=128 solltest du vielleicht erhöhen auf 256 oder sogar 512

KDE oder GNome würde ich auch auf jeden Fall beenden bevor du die Aufnahme startest.

*hth*

----------

## musv

Habs ausprobiert. Auch da liegt die CPU-Auslastung konstant bei 97%. 

Mit einer Auflösung von 320x240 und der Wegnahme von "hqdn3d=4:3:6" bekomm ich die CPU auf 50-55% Auslastung. Ich vermute mal stark, daß es daran liegt, daß ich die neueste Version von mplayer installiert hab. Wie schon ein Vorredner bemerkte, wird mplayer mit jeder Version langsamer.

Nachtrag: Mein Windowmanager ist Enlightenment e16.8. Ich würde den mal naiverweise als Fehlerquelle ausschließen.

----------

## AMSch

Bekomme nach einiger Ziet folgenden Fehler - kann mir bitte jemand helfen?:

```

MP3 Audio ausgewÃhlt.

Erzwinge Audio-Preload von 0, maximale pts-Korrektur von 0.

Schreibe Dateikopf... 0%)  0.00fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [0:0]

ODML: vprp aspect is 4:3.

Setze AudioverzÃ¶gerung auf 0.026.

Schreibe Dateikopf...

ODML: vprp aspect is 4:3.

Setze AudioverzÃ¶gerung auf 0.026.

Pos:1816.2s  45406f ( 0%) 25.15fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [892:255]

Invalid frame duration value (1816.278/1807.165 => -9.113). Defaulting to 0.040 sec.

Segmentation faultf ( 0%) 24.99fps Trem:   0min   0mb  A-V:0.000 [893:255]

```

----------

